# Hello All! I'm the new chick on your block.



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Moved to WA State from Los Angeles this January.  

Just got a part time job with a store chain in their service deli.  They have no floor mats in their kitchen or on the floor that runs along the deli in front.  Is this legal???

I have never worked in a foodservice job and not had mats.

You can order Shoes for Crews from them or they will give you slip-ons for your shoes so you don't slip.....New to me.

Please advise.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Moving this question to an appropriate forum.....

Come on back and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome.

Mezzaluna


----------



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Which forum did you move it to?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

This one!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I don't think there are any requirements to have floor mats in a kitchen.

Good luck in the service deli. I have a friend that was working in the same environment, not fun, only management trying to make themselves look good at your expense.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd go for the overshoes. The one pair of shoes I bought from Shoes for Crews had crummy support. You'll need supportive shoes if you're working without mats.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Have never heard of any legal requirments for floormats, and that's a good thing.

Yes,they provide support, but then so do good shoes.

Mats in the kitchen are a (deleted) to clean, and no one wants to clean them.

Crud gets caught underneath,and  if the mat is the "open hole" design,more crud gets caught in the holes.

To clean, you have to remove from the kitchen, hang up and powerwash.  If you don't, they start to attract grease/oil very quickly, as well as stink pretty bad.

  .


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to Washington!

Copypasta from OSHA:

_Standing for extended periods places excessive stress on the back and legs. Solutions include a footrest or rail, *resilient floor mats*, __height-adjustable__ chairs or stools, and opportunities for the employee to change position._

Pretty sure it's voluntary.

I worked the line through a busy brunch on Sunday while the dishwasher had the mats outside pressure washing them.

Bacon grease on the floor was making my blood boil.

So I ended up dumping kosher salt all over the floor so I wouldn't fall on my fat ass.

How many places have you worked at that folded the mats and ran them through the warewasher at the end of the night?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif :barf:

_[edit]: My ass is pretty narrow, actually. It's the rest of me that's fat._


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Many newer places have non skid tile or other type flooring. Mats are not manditory from what I understand. Get GOOD shoes not heavy and change them 2 times daily o sometimes inserts in shoes may help.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

left4bread said:


> How many places have you worked at that folded the mats and ran them through the warewasher at the end of the night?
> 
> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif :barf:
> 
> _[edit]: My ass is pretty narrow, actually. It's the rest of me that's fat._


Is that before or after the bar tender runs his glassware through the same d/washer becasue he's too lazy to turn on his ware washer--or change the tank water from the day before?


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

foodpump said:


> Is that before or after the bar tender runs his glassware through the same d/washer becasue he's too lazy to turn on his ware washer--or change the tank water from the day before?


After the cooks run their clogs through, then kitchen towels, then mats, _then_ the glassware.

ha! jk


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

I usually roll up the mats and get them out of the way at the beginning of my shift. They're a pain in the ass to clean, i've seen more old timers trip on them than slip on a wet floor, and they keep me from sliding on purpose when i'm a HUGE hurry.  But i've only worked in one business that didn't have the anti-slip tiles.


----------



## srmax (Jun 7, 2011)

Mats are typically voluntary, as has been said. As far as the footwear (my area of expertise), the overshoes will offer slip resistance but will do absolutely NOTHING for supporting you, easing back pain, etc. If there's no chance of y'all getting in mats, you can certainly look to pick up a pair of good, supportive slip resistant shoes, and maybe an additional insole as well. Better to be proactive and protect yourself if your management isn't going to do it for you.

PS - Do you have the option to buy your footwear other places, or do you have to go through SFC?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Get Dansko professional clogs.  Nonslip and very comfortable.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

I work in a pretty large operation and we do not have mats... The guy that delivers our jackets, towels and mop heads tried to drop some off for us to "try out" we left them in the corner for him to pick up the next week. Get some comfortable shoes and you will be much happier in the long run.


----------



## weirdoughgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!  However, I got fired last Tuesday!  Glad I didn't invest in joining the union nor shoes.  When I went to give them back their slip-ons, they said to throw them away, that they don't reuse them.  The ones they gave me were NOT new!  

I worked there for one month....what a horrible job.  I swore I would never work in a service deli again!!!!!  We're not allowed to mention names here, right?  Legal reasons?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Definately invest in good shoes, no one cares as much about your feet and back as you do.

Invest in Unions?

Hospitality Unions????

Tellyawhat, here's an "acid test" for you:

Ask the powers that be for an audited financial statement from last year, even a peek at one. Don't take "No" for an answer, by law the Unions must provide their members with one.

Double-doggie-dare ya to find one that will give you a peek at last years!>>>>>>>>/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

@foodpump... not sure I follow where you are going with that?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm about 99.9% sure that's not the law in the US. If that's a requirement, it's probably up to the contract.

Also, don't think I've heard of an open shop in the hospitality industry.

Grocery store unions suck. At least where I am, IMHO. They had a big strike a few years ago here over a small health care dispute.  They lost horribly, ended up with a two tier system, and led to the huge growth of the non unionized grocery stores.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I think I understand.  The Union member, whose paycheque is being garnisheed twice a month, has no right to find out how and where his/her money is being spent. 

Figures.

If there's a law that stipulates that paycheques can be garnisheed legally--without any acknowledgment of the member, and in 99% of the time the member has no rights or privelages within that Union until a 6 mth "probation period" has elapsed, nor does the member have any acknowledgement from the Union that he/she is indeed a member (other than the garnisheed paycheque), then there must be a law that stipulutes that the member have no idea what his/her money is being used for.

Just sayin....


----------



## just learning (Jul 22, 2011)

The kitchen I work in has no mats either.  You are welcome to get your own and be responsible for it.  Also my previous job also gave a discount from shoes for crews.


----------

